# ISO meals for a picky  child!!



## mamasara (Jun 29, 2011)

My 5 year old son is so picky with his food! only likes crunchy things, Does anyone have any good HEALTHY food recipies?? Thank you!!


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 29, 2011)

Kale chips--crunchy and healthy. 

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/baked-kale-chips/detail.aspx

Granola

deydrated fruits

dehydrated tomatoes--these are great chips too.


----------



## merstar (Jun 29, 2011)

Spiced Baked Tortilla Chips with salsa, Pita Chips with hummus,  Popcorn, unsalted or lightly salted peanuts, almonds, or unsalted mixed nuts.

I second granola - Granola/Yogurt Sundaes are great:
Layer in parfait glasses fresh fruit, such as strawberries, raspberries, bananas, etc., yogurt/flavor of choice, and granola, then repeat. Can drizzle with strawberry sauce or chocolate syrup, if desired.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 29, 2011)

Offer the child a balanced diet that includes a variety of foods, with different flavors and textures...Stand firm. ~~ He will not starve himself to death....Promise!

Good Luck!


----------



## Zhizara (Jun 29, 2011)

celery sticks, carrots, raw broccoli, cauliflower, green onions, 
trail mix,  breadsticks, croutons make a crunchy snack too.


----------



## NoraC (Jun 29, 2011)

Usually at 5 kids like to dip things.  The dip can be your tool to get his to branch out.  PNB, hummus (or other bean based dip) and yogurt as dip bases offer some protein. Let him help you concoct different dips; as he tries to make new things he will become more adventurous.  Some kids are picky; some are omnivores, even in the same family with the same parenting styles.  As long as you don't let him realize how much power he has over you by being finicky, he won't use the trait as an attention getting tool, which can lead to pretty unhealthy eating habits.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 29, 2011)

I tend to side with Uncle Bob--stand firm. And offer healthy foods. Is there a reason why he will only eat "crispy" foods? Make a pact with your DH not to go out to eat, and to eat healthy for a month--raw veggies with dip, etc., no junk food. Uncle Bob is right--he won't starve.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 29, 2011)

CWS4322 said:
			
		

> I tend to side with Uncle Bob--stand firm. And offer healthy foods. Is there a reason why he will only eat "crispy" foods? Make a pact with your DH not to go out to eat, and to eat healthy for a month--raw veggies with dip, etc., no junk food. Uncle Bob is right--he won't starve.



Agree with Uncle Bob, CWS, and others.  My parents made a big issue with food with me when I was young, just made for too
much drama and stress.  Kids will eat when they're hungry.

My brother was always given a huge peeled carrot to dip in ketchup in lieu of any other veg.  He is now over 6'6" .


----------



## jennyema (Jun 29, 2011)

Uncle Bob said:


> Offer the child a balanced diet that includes a variety of foods, with different flavors and textures...Stand firm. ~~ He will not starve himself to death....Promise!
> 
> Good Luck!



As always, I agree with Bob.


----------



## spork (Jun 29, 2011)

I don't normally reply to any question of "what to feed my child," and another rule of my thumb is to repeat the opposite of everything my uncles say, but *Bob* is the exception.  5 is when that power drama starts.  Stay firm, mamasara.  If crunchy things is all he'll eat, then ice cream is off the menu, right?  

And, don't confuse "healthy" with your own diabetic requirements, for your child.


----------



## joesfolk (Jun 30, 2011)

When my elder son was that age he refused to eat almost anything.  It was a "power" thing with him, as was almost everything.  He eventually grew out of it but it was a real trial while it was going on (several years.) It would take him 45 minutes to eat 1/2 a sandwich.  And then he only ate it if forced to by consequences he couldn't take, like no games or no dessert or whatever was his hearts desire at the time.  He did not starve, in fact 35 years later he is a very adventuresome eater and has become a good cook too.   If only my dh and dd would take a page from his book.  This too shall pass...slowly.


----------



## chopper (Jun 30, 2011)

Some people are and will always be picky, but if you offer a variety of healthy foods at all meals, they will choose something to eat. My husband is picky, and others seem to worry about it. Not me, I just fix it all and he eats what he wants. He even ate pineapple on a kabob with teriyaki chicken the other day, and he is someone who NEVER eats fruit or veggies. You just never know when they will take the plunge!


----------



## Bigjim68 (Jun 30, 2011)

Celery sticks are crunchy, bell pepper strips are crunchy, carrots are crunchy.  Broccoli is crunchy. 
I agree with Bob and others, kids are not going to starve, although they have the ability to make you think they will.

OTOH, everyone has something they do not like.  A little compromise on the things a kid truly hates seems to work.  The child gets to make some decisions, at the same time learning to try new things.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jun 30, 2011)

I would check some raw food recipes. They can be pretty good and prepared to look appetizing. One thing my daughter loves is cauliflour rice. Basically, all you do is put cauliflour in a food processor and chop it up until it is about as big as rice. They can use a spoon and crunch it all up.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 30, 2011)

Uncle Bob echos my sentiments as well.  That's what I did.


----------



## Selkie (Jun 30, 2011)

I had little patience with picky eaters while raising my children, and now, they are well adjusted adults with no food hangups.


----------

